# Real life turkey decoys



## CCGA (Mar 3, 2008)

Saw this link to this place in Bowhunter magazine.(sorry about posting another taxdermist Woody) They sell actual hens that are mounted for use as decoys.Being this place is in South Dakota do you think these would be merriams and would an eastern care where his woman was from?(unlike some easterns I know) Would you be willing to go through the trouble of having to take care of it in the field??    http://www.wildintrigue.info/


----------



## wack em (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive got a brand new mounted gobbler that is sitting by the door now ready to go!


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 4, 2008)

CCGA said:


> Would you be willing to go through the trouble of having to take care of it in the field??


I wouldn't want to have to carry it with me.  

I generally won't even take collapsible decoys with me due to the trouble of carrying, setting up, and then having to pick them up when I get ready to move.  

Price is another problem with me.  No way could I spend $350 on a turkey decoy.  If I spend that much, I might as well get me a gobbler mounted for the house.  But even at half the price, I wouldn't be interested in having one to carry hunting with me.  If someone said they'd give me one but I had to take it with me everytime I went hunting, I'd tell them to keep it.  I'm sure it'd help a persons hunting part of the time, I just wouldn't want to be burdened with it.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 4, 2008)

wack em said:


> Ive got a brand new mounted gobbler that is sitting by the door now ready to go!


Who mounted your gobbler for you?  How about posting a picture of it?  How much trouble will it be to carry?


----------



## wack em (Mar 4, 2008)

Wetzel said:


> Who mounted your gobbler for you?  How about posting a picture of it?  How much trouble will it be to carry?



Tony Chitwood in Lavonia, he only does deer for a living but i talked him into making me one.   Ill make a picture this weekend when i get home. Im gonna tote it in a small plastic tote. I wouldn't want to tote it up a mountain or wile i was runnin and gunnin. But for blind hunting on roosted birds i think it is gonna be dinamite. I have a pretty boy for the rain and long walks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 4, 2008)

check out Hazel Creek... http://www.hazelcreekturkeys.com/

only about $450 + shipping.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 4, 2008)

wack em said:


> Tony Chitwood in Lavonia, he only does deer for a living but i talked him into making me one. It has a remote controll car motor in it so i can rotate his fan from side to side, and i can make him turn to the right 45 deg. Ill make a picture this weekend when i get home. Im gonna tote it in a small plastic tote. I wouldn't want to tote it up a mountain or wile i was runnin and gunnin. But for blind hunting on roosted birds i think it is gonna be dinamite. I have a pretty boy for the rain and long walks.



is it legal to use one with an electric motor in it?


----------



## Gadget (Mar 4, 2008)

wack em said:


> Tony Chitwood in Lavonia, he only does deer for a living but i talked him into making me one. It has a remote controll car motor in it so i can rotate his fan from side to side, and i can make him turn to the right 45 deg. Ill make a picture this weekend when i get home. Im gonna tote it in a small plastic tote. I wouldn't want to tote it up a mountain or wile i was runnin and gunnin. But for blind hunting on roosted birds i think it is gonna be dinamite. I have a pretty boy for the rain and long walks.





You baulk at people on this site for buying "$15.00 dollar" shotgun shells but you buy a 500.00 decoy.......


----------



## wack em (Mar 4, 2008)

Gadget said:


> You baulk at people on this site for buying "$15.00 dollar" shotgun shells but you buy a 500.00 decoy.......



Na in all seriousness Tony is a good friend of mine and he made mine as an experiment so i got it for what he had in making it,  which was way cheaper than 500. I wouldn't spend that kinda money on a decoy or a shell.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 4, 2008)

wack em said:


> Na in all seriousness Tony is a good friend of mine and he made mine as an experiment so i got it for what he had in making it,  which was way cheaper than 500. I wouldn't spend that kinda money on a decoy or a shell.




I thought that was probably the case but had to put the comment out there anyway.....


Post a picture of it, I'd like to see it.


----------



## wack em (Mar 4, 2008)

Gadget said:


> I thought that was probably the case but had to put the comment out there anyway.....
> 
> 
> Post a picture of it, I'd like to see it.




I'll get a picture of it up when i get home from college this weekend.


----------



## hambone44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Boy. 

When someone gets that desperate to kill a turkey, its time to give up...


----------



## CCGA (Mar 4, 2008)

*re*

So does anyone think an eastern would come to  - say a merriam hen decoy?? Or would they notice that the girl aint from around here and shy away.If I had one of these real decoys I would make Gaswamp carry it around for me. If he can tote that big ole cannon Gundocc posted about he surely wouldnt mind a lil ole decoy.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone see this article in the current gon.  real gobbler mount and he controls the tailfan with fishing line...

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1469

pretty cool


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not think a Turkey can see Color! If they can't see color than I do not think an Eastern Gobbler would know the difference between a Merriam, Rio, Osceola, Gould or Oscellated! 

I do know that a Real Stuffed Decoy is much more effective than a fake one! I will be getting one as soon as I can find a legal way to get a Hen to make one out of!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 4, 2008)

CCGA said:


> So does anyone think an eastern would come to  - say a merriam hen decoy?? Or would they notice that the girl aint from around here and shy away.If I had one of these real decoys I would make Gaswamp carry it around for me. If he can tote that big ole cannon Gundocc posted about he surely wouldnt mind a lil ole decoy.



from personal experience...

I know I always like the girls from out of town.  always looking to have a good time, doesnt know many people, and she's leaving in a few days. Nothing like a little distance to cure all of those "love" feelings right out of you...


----------



## wack em (Mar 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> from personal experience...
> 
> I know I always like the girls from out of town.  always looking to have a good time, doesnt know many people, and she's leaving in a few days. Nothing like a little distance to cure all of those "love" feelings right out of you...



Good point!


----------



## sharptail (May 10, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> I do not think a Turkey can see Color! If they can't see color than I do not think an Eastern Gobbler would know the difference between a Merriam, Rio, Osceola, Gould or Oscellated!
> 
> I do know that a Real Stuffed Decoy is much more effective than a fake one! I will be getting one as soon as I can find a legal way to get a Hen to make one out of!



Sure turkeys can see color.  That is why gobblers react so agressively to the red and white color on another gobbler's head.  On jake decoys the darker body color and the colorful head is what infuriates other gobblers.  They and other birds can see color.  Think of a cock pheasant.  Those colors are not just there to make them more visible to predators.


----------



## tbgator (May 11, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> Boy.
> 
> When someone gets that desperate to kill a turkey, its time to give up...



Helps out the folks that can't call


----------



## gobble157 (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't spend that money on a mounted decoy unless it was going in my house. I'd save that money for gas or something else essential related to turkey hunting.


----------



## gamechaser (May 11, 2008)

wack em said:


> Tony Chitwood in Lavonia, he only does deer for a living but i talked him into making me one. Ill make a picture this weekend when i get home. Im gonna tote it in a small plastic tote. I wouldn't want to tote it up a mountain or wile i was runnin and gunnin. But for blind hunting on roosted birds i think it is gonna be dinamite. I have a pretty boy for the rain and long walks.


Hunting with electronic devices for preditors is legal but turkeys >I don't think so. And you make comments about how some one else hunts and where...


----------



## TOW (May 11, 2008)

Here is one my son owns. He does woodwork (bases and plaques)for a taxidermist who is also a buddy of his and they made a barter swap.

This bad boy accounted for five longbeards coming in this  year and only two survived. They survived only because Indiana has a one gobbler rule. 

All five came in to whoop the mounted jake. 

As lifelike as you can get.

http://huntingindiana.proboards52.com/index.cgi?board=turkey&action=display&thread=3977


----------



## tbgator (May 12, 2008)

gamechaser said:


> Hunting with electronic devices for preditors is legal but turkeys >I don't think so. And you make comments about how some one else hunts and where...


----------



## gobble157 (May 12, 2008)

Is it legal in GA to use electronic devises on turkey decoys? I know in some states they allow it, but I wasn't sure about GA. I really don't care if they do or don't allow cause I don't use decoys religiously. Sounds like a knifty idea and could give you that extra edge some people need where they might lack in other areas.


----------



## tbgator (May 12, 2008)

gobble157 said:


> Is it legal in GA to use electronic devises on turkey decoys? I know in some states they allow it, but I wasn't sure about GA. I really don't care if they do or don't allow cause I don't use decoys religiously. Sounds like a knifty idea and could give you that extra edge some people need where they might lack in other areas.



I don't believe any kind of electronic devices are legal to hunt game with in Ga.unless it is predator hunting.Lifelike decoys would be the way to go though if you aren't too much on calling and wanted to set up on open land in a blind and wait to bushwack an ole smart tom.


----------



## gamechaser (May 12, 2008)

*it is ilegal or un ethical to*



> -Use electronic communications equipment
> to aid in the pursuit of game.
> – Use of a computer or any other device


----------



## tbgator (May 12, 2008)

Maybe the DNR could use that electronic gobbler to catch some "real" turkey poachers


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 12, 2008)

I do not really care what people use to kill their turkeys as long as is legal in the perspective state where they are hunting.

 I have a real hen and and a primos b-mobile gobbler.  I have used them when both when hunting with my bow or hunting with kids in a blind.  I very rarely use a decoy when hunting with a shotgun.  The key for me is keeping people in the sport of hunt.  I do not use a crossbow for deer hunting, but I am ok with the ones that do.

Key point I am trying to make is the fact are real.  Hunters as a number are decreasing each year.  Licenses sold, younger generation not hunting, over economic conditions are really starting to effect the overall number of hunters.

Let people hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## short stop (May 13, 2008)

aint enuf tea in China  for me to pay  $350 for a hen deak .

 much less   near $400-$500  for a mounted strutter  to  drag thru the woods ---  nahhh

   I use  a few  bobble heads ''maker??''   work very well   when used in the right conditions  like   open field  blind calling .  I hate  totin deaks  but they  do have their  use   from time to time .  But I aint  kickin out  5 Franklins  for a stuffed chicken .
 Ive use  everything from Flambeus -- to   cheap blow ups    , and yes Ive been along when a friend toted a  beautiful mount out of the house with us ---   I   would not have done it .   It  got hammered  by  a load of #6's and  a live bird --lol


----------



## Gaswamp (May 13, 2008)

good post sheldon


----------



## tbgator (May 13, 2008)

I sure haven't seen any decrease in the number of turkey hunters. On the contrary I have seen a dramatic increase.


----------



## gamechaser (May 13, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I sure haven't seen any decrease in the number of turkey hunters. On the contrary I have seen a dramatic increase.


  I TOTALY AGREE !


----------



## turkkillr (May 14, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I sure haven't seen any decrease in the number of turkey hunters. On the contrary I have seen a dramatic increase.



Same here...I wouldnt hunt if it came down to having to use a real mounted hen to kill a turkey...Commercialization has ruined the ART of turkey hunting and many other types also...


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 14, 2008)

*Decrease*

Just check out the polls for each state Nationals Shooting Sports Foundations.  You will notice there is an increase in hunting for every single state in the U.S.  Just ask your local hunting store owners, I promise they are feeling the pressures.


----------



## CCGA (May 14, 2008)

Well I wouldnt actually buy one when I could use a turkey-skinz from AWAY hunting products. Its a lot cheaper. And I bet that all the other big time decoy folks will have a version of that out next year as well. Got till next March to see!! All you really need though is one of them blow up jakes with the bubble gum leg from Cherokee though. I will be getting one of those before next year.


----------



## tbgator (May 14, 2008)

turkkillr said:


> Same here...I wouldnt hunt if it came down to having to use a real mounted hen to kill a turkey...Commercialization has ruined the ART of turkey hunting and many other types also...



Might as well carry a live hen around in a pen and let her do the calling


----------

